# Maybe moving again...



## g0nef1sshn (May 7, 2017)

Nothing new on the boat. But havnt lived in our new house a year yet and already on orders toooo..........

Ft. Polk La.

Im trying to get the orders deleted so I can deploy with my current unit. If that doesnt happen I have until July to get the house ready to rent. Reporting to Polk early August.

Can you guess what I have been googling lately?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 7, 2017)

Well at a minimum you will be in a sho nuff flyway state then.


----------



## maconbacon (May 8, 2017)

I was the same way, googling duck hunting in every potential place I would be. It was entertaining at least!

Now looking forward to getting up to KC and on some greenheads in the fall! Of course also a little anxious knowing I'll have to learn a new way of waterfowling. But its all part of the fun too


----------



## QuailJunkie (May 9, 2017)

Get yourself some speck decoys and enjoy


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2017)

Get a TX license, AD military are classified as residents, Toledo bend...


----------



## phillip270 (Jun 3, 2017)

I just got a job in hackberry Louisiana. Been on maps for the past two days.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 3, 2017)

Tore half our floors out to put nice stuff in. Just had the cheap stuff put back in to rent it out. getting more like we are outa here. If im not there in early August Itll be another woody shoot kinda year. Plus the motor is still on back order...   Move is still to be determined....


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 4, 2017)

When will you know?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 4, 2017)

hoping sometime this month Ill know for sure if Im staying or going. Just doing everything I need to as if I am for now.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 7, 2017)

Found out today. We are moving.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear this


----------

